

Collecting NodeJS related vedios in one place - butu5
http://codesnipr.com/nodejs/

======
beck5
Rather than embedding videos from all over the web wouldn't it be cleaner to
link to them? perhaps with a search facility.

p.s. node tuts has some great vids

~~~
butu5
Thanks for ur comment. I feel it better to embed the video so less click and
can see the preview before clicking and going to saw it somewhere.. may be
need to make the embeded video little bit smaller.

